# Cancelled follow up



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

My follow up got cancelled on the 1st Dec.......totally gutted  Was gearing myself up to it nicely!!! Been so nervous about what they'd say i.e What we can do this time if any different and moreso when we can try again! I know there's staffing issues there at the mo so can't help thinking we're gonna be in for a wait!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am sorry Milliemags, this is such a blow when you are all psyched up for it.  Didn't they give you a new appointment?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no thats awful i know what you mean you mentally prepare for that appt and have many questions that need answers.  WHat were the reasons for cancelling, when did they give you another appt for, or didnt they??


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

We have an appointment on 3rd December and I really hope they don't cancel us this time. we've yet to have one appointment  where we have'nt been cancelled at least once.
Hope you manage to get another appointment soon hun.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

really sorry to hear this Millie, seems a shambles at the moment, hope they have given you another appointment and it is soon  , tx is stressful enough as it is x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

we have also have our follow up on the 1st of Dec. Will expect a phone call or a letter soon then!!  BUGGER!!


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Guys, no real reason givin, just said due to unforseen circumstances they would have to cancel appointment! No date so guess will have to wait to hear from them. Had so many questions that are playing on my mind was really hoping to get them answered so I could start thinking about something else! (like thats gonna happen, had babies on my brain for years now)!!!! Trying to stay positive but feel like screamin sometimes


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

millemags that does seem unfair really hope you get a letter or call soon with another appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh thats so disappointing and i hope you get an appointment asap as you do gear yourself up for these things


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Guys, got another letter today. My follow ups beenn resceduled for December 22nd!!!!   Chuffed now cause wasn't expecting to hear from them till after Xmas  Now I get to ask all my questions and hopefully have something to look forward to in the new year


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats great that you have your follow up before Christmas. It will be here before you know it and then hopefully you will get some dates for the new year.

 it goes well for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats good news and with prep for christmas the time should go quick


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

fab news milliemags.


----------

